# Retrofited NBT in 2014 F10, but no radio reception?



## Bims (Jun 24, 2015)

2real4u said:


> Yes, you need a second FAKRA line from antenna amp to NBT/EVO for proper reception.


Thanks. I presume I don't need to replace the shark fin antenna itself. The NBT antenna amp is compatible with the original antenna. Am I right?

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

Yes, just simply plug and play.


----------



## Bims (Jun 24, 2015)

jackylooo said:


> Yes, just simply plug and play.


Thanks. Most helpful.

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## China Alex (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## China Alex (Jan 18, 2021)

Replace this modul. Am I right?


----------

